# Lunch in Chicago on California Zephyr?



## Alex (Sep 6, 2018)

Simple question I can't seem to find a clear answer to on Amtrak.com: when California Zephyr departs Chicago, do they serve lunch? Departure time is at 2PM and I see the standard lunch time is 11:30-3 PM. Assuming they do serve lunch, is it just until 3 PM, or does it run a little later?


----------



## jebr (Sep 6, 2018)

Lunch is not served out of Chicago on the California Zephyr. You'll need to get lunch at one of the tasty restaurants in Chicago.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 6, 2018)

On all westbound LD trains out of Chicago, the first meal served is dinner.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 6, 2018)

But as Jeb said, Chicago is certainly one of the better cities to have to get lunch in.


----------



## Alex (Sep 6, 2018)

Thanks everyone!


----------

